# long action, short action .223



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

hey guys just wondering what the difference would be between a long and short action on a bolt action .223. also what grain rounds do you shoot out of your .223's? i will be shooting factory ammo(for now) and just got a new gun and scope ordered so just wondering what kind of ammo you recommend for the quickest kill, and the least amount of pelt damage. thanks for the input


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Did somebody make a new weird .223 that requires a long action?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

good question. savage apparently offers the model 11 and 111. the model 111 is a long action. i wasn't really sure what it would be used for or if my thinking was screwed up or what.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know much at all about savage's, but im pretty sure that model is only a long action in the standard long action chamberings. .223 would still be a short action. That is, unless theres some new goofball .223 requiring a long action that im not aware of.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have no clue. All I know is I shoot a .223 LOL

With that said I am shooting 50 grain VMax. I have a Weatherby Vanguard which I think is a 1:12 twist. I am just finishing up my 50 grain V Max Black Hills factory ammo and have worked up a hunting load with Hornady 50 Grain V Max using H 335 powder. It is a fair load. I am confident it will kill coyotes.  Next I am going to start experimenting with Varget powder and the Sierra 52 grain BTHP bullets and Varget and 50 Grain V Max. One thing is certain...V Mas puts them down for the count!


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

x 2 on the 22 cal v-max. when i shot 22 cal stuff they were hands down my best performer. as to a long action .223, i can only think of one reason for it. long range shooting using 70-90gr. vld bullets. there are guys who do it. with bullets that long, the ammo doesn't fit in a short magazine always. this is why i used a long action for my .243 ackley. with 95 gr. vld's, i needed a longer magazine. i am real surpised that savage offers a long action in a .223. i didn't think that there was much demand. but lately savage has been trying real hard to establish itself as an innovator. most of the efforts have been worthwhile. except the accustock. anything that binds or pinches the recoil lug usually hurts accuracy. this is the whole reason to properly bed an action, to relieve stresses. i suspect that the accustock is like the angled front screw on a ruger 77, a measure to speed up manufacturing.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

king canada-
i did get the accustock and think it might be a little different than you may be thinking. you should take a minute and check out the savage web site and click on the accu stock. maybe i made a mistake i guess. let me know what you think


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

they have a clear one as a see through display at the sporting goods store in the next town. i recall the recoil lug being clamped. i will look at it again next week. i am sure that a fellow could unclamp it and do a proper glass bedding job as long as the stock is not nylon or polyethylene. i have not experimented too much with those materials but do know that traditional epoxy bedding compound does not bond with them. there are some that i suspect would though. see how it shoots first. try 100 and 200 yards for starters.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

my savage 110 is a long action. its a 7-8 year old gun though


----------

